

Modern ClojureScript - brudgers
https://github.com/magomimmo/modern-cljs

======
enoch_r
If you already know Clojurescript and Reagent reasonably well, I am very taken
with re-frame[1] as a UI "framework." The readme is epic, but a great
walkthrough of the framework and the reasons behind it. It achieves the same
goals as Flux, but because it's cljs things end up being more functional, more
powerful, and less verbose. :)

[1] [https://github.com/Day8/re-frame](https://github.com/Day8/re-frame)

------
akilism
I really liked Living Clojure.

[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920034292.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920034292.do)

~~~
provemewrong
Huh, another Clojure book? I was skimming through Programming Clojure,
Practical Clojure and Programming Concurrency on the JVM earlier this year
(apparently before Living Clojure came out), seems like this would be a great
addition to the Clojure resources with all the practical examples and the
training program.

On the same note, looks like The Pragmatic Bookshelf is working on a more
practical "next step" Clojure book (currently in beta):

[https://pragprog.com/book/vmclojeco/clojure-
applied](https://pragprog.com/book/vmclojeco/clojure-applied)

------
lynndylanhurley
How is there no mention of Om[1] or Reagent[2]?

[1] [https://github.com/omcljs/om](https://github.com/omcljs/om) [2]
[https://github.com/reagent-project/reagent](https://github.com/reagent-
project/reagent)

~~~
rtorr
Most of it was written 2+ years ago

------
dustingetz
This page is vastly dated

------
alexott
There is also new book in progress: [https://github.com/funcool/clojurescript-
unraveled](https://github.com/funcool/clojurescript-unraveled)

------
akilism
also aphyr's clojure from the ground up has great exercises at the end of each
post.

[https://aphyr.com/tags/Clojure-from-the-ground-
up](https://aphyr.com/tags/Clojure-from-the-ground-up)

~~~
brudgers
Aphyr is awesome [0], but _Clojure from the Ground Up_ isn't focused on
ClojureScript, and the use cases for Clojure and ClojureScript are different
in meaningful ways, e.g. dependencies and REPL connections and working with
HTTP and browsers. What I like about this set of tutorials is that it covers a
lot of different pieces if the ecosystem together in one place.

[0]: Just naming Jepson "Jepson" would have been enough.

~~~
akilism
True....Living Clojure isn't focused on just ClojureScript either.

